# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Σαπφώ [San Giusto, Anna Goich, Sappho]

## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Σαπφω* ηταν παλιο ατμοπλοιο. μαλλον φορτηγο, της Πανελληνιου. Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1891 απο το Stabilimento Tecnico Tristino του San Marco. Ειχε 2038 τοννους και μηκος 79, 6 μετρων.

Το Miramar γραφει



> IDNo:     5600311     Year:     1891
> Name:     SAN GIUSTO     Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Launch Date:     
> Flag:     AUH     Date of completion:     1.91
> Tons:     2038     Link:     
> DWT:         Yard No:     262
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     79.6     Country of build:     
> Beam:     10.6     Builder:     STTriestino
> ...


Το 1898 περασε στην εταιρεια  Giovanni Goich  & Co και ονομασθηκε  Anna Goich
http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?31761

On December 30th, 1916 the Greek steamer S/S *Sappho* was sunk by a German submarine, off Ushant
Source:     Hocking C., Dictionary of Disasters at Sea during the Age of Steam
_
Σαπφω_ στις 8 Ιουνιου 1909
19090608 Spaho Elda.jpg

Σαπφω στις 17 Δεκεμβριου 1912
19121217 Sappho.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Σαπφω της Πανελληνιοu
> *Το *Σαπφω* ηταν παλιο ατμοπλοιο. μαλλον φορτηγο, της Πανελληνιου. Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1891 απο το Stabilimento Tecnico Tristino του San Marco. Ειχε 2038 τοννους και μηκος 79, 6 μετρων.
> ........


The first name of the ship was *San Giusto* and she belonged to Tarabochia 



> Tarabochia was established at Trieste in 1864 for the goodwill of an old Lussinian family with the main object to act as Steamship Owners Agents and Brokers of regular lines and trips for sailing boats and steamships. (Then Lussinpiccolo was a beautiful Austrian island not very far from Trieste. Now this island is Croatian territory renamed Mali Losinj). 
> 
> Since the first years of its activity Tarabochia represented the main Shipping Companies of that time such as Austrian Union Shipping, Austro-Americana, and Navigazione a Vapore del Lloyd Austro Ungarico with regular lines between Trieste to North and South America, Adriatic, East and West Mediterranean, North Europe, United Kingdom and Norway. 
> 
> Tarabochia embarked for many many years the Italian Emigrants with destination the America and down there it had many Emigration Offices to assist them.The Company was also for more than one hundred years Agent at Trieste of Det Norske Veritas (The Norwegian Register of Shipping). Consequently Tarabochia developed its activity very fast, and during the period that preceded the First World War, it become the leading Ship Agency in Trieste serving not only the Owners mentioned above, but also practically all the other Shipowners of Trieste and Lussinpiccolo, who were numerous at that time, and many important foreing Shipping Companies, some of which Tarabochia is still serving, as three of main Oil Companies in the World. 
> 
> During the First and Second World War the activity of Tarabochia came to a practical standstill. After the Wars Trieste lost some of its traffic but not so Tarabochia. In fact all the old connections were mantained and also many other Shipowners placed their ships into the care of our Company. 
> 
> Presently Tarabochia, which has now 140 years of continuous service, is the oldest Ship Agency in Trieste and one of the oldest in the Mediterranean area. Besides its activities of Insurance Company, Claims Agents, Forwarding Agents, Crew Manning Agents and Logistic, as Ship Agents activity our Company has a long and great experience and a tested organization in handling Liners, Tramps, Ro/Ro, Cruises and all types of Vessels.


Source: http://www.best-maritime-employment....e_27173_1.html

----------


## Ellinis

Στην ετήσια έκδοση του περιοδικού Αργώ υπήρχε και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του ΣΑΠΦΩ σε καιρό πολέμου με τα στοιχεία του και τις ελληνικές σημαίες ζωγραφισμένες στα πλευρά του σε ένδειξη ουδετερότητας.
page0016.jpg

Βυθίστηκε από το γερμανικό υποβρύχιο UC-46 στα ανοιχτά της Βρετάνης ενώ η Ελλάδα παρέμενε εκτός πολέμου, σε ένα ταξίδι από την Αλεξάνδρεια στο Hull της Αγγλίας με σπόρο βαμβακιού. Bέβαια οι Γερμανοί είχαν προειδοποιήσει από το 1915 με τα παρακάτω:



> (1) The waters around Great Britain and Ireland, including the whole  of the English Channel, are hereby declared to be a War Zone. From  February 18 onwards every enemy merchant vessel encountered in this zone  will be destroyed, nor will it always be possible to avert the danger  thereby threatened to the crew and passengers.
> 
>  (2) Neutral vessels also will run a risk in the War Zone, because in  view of the hazards of sea warfare and the British authorization of  January 31 of the misuse of neutral flags, it may not always be possible  to prevent attacks on enemy ships from harming neutral ships.


Και η περιοχή που είχε κυρηχθεί εμπόλεμη ζώνη περιέχει και το σημείο βύθισης του ΣΑΠΦΩ:
German_Submarine_Zone_February_1915_SGW_Vol_V.png
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μεγαλη ανακοινωση του *ΣΑΠΦΩ* στις 18 Ιανουαριου 1915 στην _Νεα Αληθεια_ της Θεσσαλονικης.

19150118 Σαπφω Νεα Αληθεια.jpg

----------

